# Free Forza Fast & Furious game



## cooter k (Oct 24, 2012)

As the title says, you can get Forza Fast & Furious download game for Xbox 1 & Xbox 360 from the 27th of March to the 10th of April.
After this date, you have to pay for it.


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Thought it was just a stand alone expansion pack for Forza horizon 2 game.

Forza Horizon 2 Presents Fast & Furious Teaser:


----------



## cooter k (Oct 24, 2012)

Yeah, from what I'm reading you don't need Forza Horizon 2 to play this, so basically a free game.


----------



## Farquhar (May 15, 2007)

Taken from the official Forza Motorsport forums:

LOS ANGELES (AP) - "Fast & Furious" and "Forza" are hitching a ride together.

The hugely successful movie franchise is teaming up with the critically acclaimed "Forza" racing series for a video game featuring cars and missions inspired by Universal Pictures' "Fast & Furious" film series. The downloadable title will serve as an expansion to "Forza Horizon 2," the latest open-world edition of Turn 10 Studios' "Forza Motorsport" game franchise.

"Forza Horizon 2 Presents Fast & Furious" will launch March 27 for Xbox One and Xbox 360. *The stand-alone title will not require "Forza Horizon 2"* and will be available for free until April 10 to promote the April 3 release of "Furious 7," the latest installment in the film series. After that date, the "Fast & Furious" expansion will cost gamers $10.


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Free sounds good to me 😊


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

its not actually that bad


----------

